# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  How to level concrete floor after removing tiles

## slouchie

Hi guys, 
removed the tiles in the kitchen/dining area after we pulled the kitchen out and now the floor looks quite uneven on one side of the room (the dining side). I have used a jack hammer to remove the glue/grout etc, but some of the glue just will not lift up. 
Its too uneven for putting down solid timber/floating timber , and I was wondering if using a concrete grinder is the way to go to get it even? Will this help level out the floor ? If so, are these grinders hard to use and take a long time to do their job? Its not a big area either .. the whole room is about 7 x 3 metres! 
Any insight into this would help me heaps! 
Cheers 
Shaun

----------


## Bloss

Often better to build up a little than grind down. 
Look at: http://www.vibro.com.au/product_cate...ay.asp?catid=2 
and BTW - do search on this site as there are plenty of posts on this subject.

----------


## Claw Hama

If you are putting down a floating timber floor run battens which you can pack up/shim in any of the low spots. Put them 300 to 400 apart, at 300 you don't get any drumy noises.

----------


## That Floor Guy

6 bags of Ardex k-15 should get you out of trouble for 3mm topping over that area, (prime with Ardex 51 first though). All up this will cost just over $300. 
If you're not that confident using a leveler then you can go the grinder method, can't really give you an idea how long this method would take with out actually seeing your floor. 
If you do go the grinder method at least get an up right type diamond grinder and get yourself a squeegy, a dust pan and a couple of buckets. keep the floor wet and grind a section at a time cleaning up the slurry as you go. Of course you can do it dry....dust, dust and more dust. 
As Old boss mentioned, I'd just level it. cost about the same, less mess, less effort.

----------


## slouchie

Thanks for the feedback fellas, all this info is going to help a great deal!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Larry McCully

Ther are a number of self leveling products that are avail. One common one is ARDUR k15 or z8 avail from most bunnings or mitre 10. It is designed to self level in the low areas in your floor. All you do is find where the deepest point is and pour in the ARDUR. it will self spread and fill the hollow in your floor. Follow the instructions with the water ratio and it is always best to use the primer first.

----------

